# Top five looksmax.me moments



## mojopin (Jun 6, 2019)

Honourable Mentions:

@FatmanO vs @itsOVER
@blackoutwhitein breaking the bed while prone masturbating
@AstroSky threatens to sodomize a 15 year old boy @dogtown
@Tony spamming the tranny gif and then Knajjd's outrage about how he hates all trannies.

*5. @BornAgainChad Cum Tribute to Nibba's Sister and **@Esteban1997 *
https://looksmax.org/threads/looks.7000/Truly ogre for BornAgainChad. He's definitely the weird kid in school who shits in the urinal and let's his dog lick peanut butter off his balls.
*
4. The Mog Battle *
https://looksmax.org/threads/official-mog-thread.6746/Birthed the infamous arcbrah vs studyhacks rivalry. Need I say more.






*3. @BeautifulBones ban *
Bones got fucking ogred after too many loopholes in his larp got exposed but even from the grave that nigger still haunts the site with his collagenmaxxing guide.





*2. @AstroSky gets doxxed *
https://looksmax.org/threads/prepare-for-this-site-to-get-exposed.12731/Unfortunately the main thread got deleted but it all started with a few fellas who didn't like the idea of Astro doxing the site. From there one guy in particular named Evolved didn't take to kindly to Astro's threats and not only doxed Astro but managed to cuck him, later trophying ass pics from the grinch herself. 

*1. The @Zesto (peace be upon him) Drama*
https://looksmax.org/threads/message-to-those-who-would-tear-me-down.4384/#post-68142After going on endlessly about how his autistic plan to boymaxx and slay noodlewhores things finally came to a climax when @Intel.Imperitive shared Zesto's pics revealing him to be a god among men unfortunately a walking abomination. From then on he began to break down mentally writing of his betrayal and carving himself out to be a tragic hero in true ER fashion resulting in him being banned and thus signalling the end of the Zesto drama.

*



*
Zesto later went ER in a Japanese high school after succumbing to his true subhumanity. RIP YOU ANGEL.


Anything else I missed?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 6, 2019)

@VST's post about @BeautifulBones deserves a mention


----------



## her (Jun 6, 2019)

quality thread, thank you for that


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 6, 2019)

great thread, don’t kill yourself


----------



## KrissKross (Jun 6, 2019)

Zesto was actually better looking from the side than the front somehow Jfl. 
But this post lacks Nibba so therefore, it is invalid and the BritCuck who crafted it is an utter subhuman.


----------



## mojopin (Jun 6, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @VST's post about @BeautifulBones deserves a mention


Yeah I couldn’t find that along with a couple of other good threads sadly 


her said:


> quality thread, thank you for that


You’re welcome bro


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Jun 6, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> great thread, kill yourself


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 6, 2019)

@Ritalincel @Tony 
https://looksmax.org/threads/emu-oil-for-k2.12351/


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jun 6, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Yeah I couldn’t find that along with a couple of other good threads sadly
> 
> You’re welcome bro


Thanks for mentioning me brah


----------



## fobos (Jun 6, 2019)

Honorable mention @badromance ascending with tranny prostitute


----------



## mojopin (Jun 6, 2019)

fobos said:


> Honorable mention @badromance ascending with tranny prostitute


I never knew about that jfl link to thread?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jun 6, 2019)

Nibba vs ItsOVER 
Esteban dick pic


----------



## Time Travel (Jun 6, 2019)

I miss Zesto.
He's in a better place now with 72 asian virgin girls


----------



## SeiGun (Jun 6, 2019)

6.Blackoutwhitein wont lose weight


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 6, 2019)

Not the greatest but when @blackopstruecel
Was banned but could still somehow post about his oneitis https://looksmax.org/threads/oneitis-is-eating-my-soul-away-right-now.1064/post-15524 

All the old itsover posts,where its all the gymcels ganging up and telling him to lift and how being muscular is good and how they mog him and he just replies with "Nah kys"


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 6, 2019)

Bones and his melanin powers


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 6, 2019)

0. blackoutwhitein2


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jun 6, 2019)

who remembers Zyros getting bullied and mogged on lookism?


----------



## FatmanO (Jun 7, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> @VST's post about @BeautifulBones deserves a mention


Id give it actually top 1 next to zesto


----------



## rockndogs (Jun 7, 2019)

Top fives me


----------



## Tony (Jun 7, 2019)

mojopin said:


> @Tony spamming the tranny gif




bro...


----------



## Kill_Jew (Jun 7, 2019)

Tony said:


> bro...


link to knajjd meltdown? @mojopin
@mojopin pics of astrosky's gf's ass?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jun 7, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> link to knajjd meltdown? @mojopin
> @mojopin pics of astrosky's gf's ass?


Knajjd deleted the thread he made.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 7, 2019)

@impure666 fish fiasco


----------



## Jaded (Jun 7, 2019)

You should’ve mentioned the original mog thread started by @badromance. That’s where the Arcbrah vs StudyHacks autism battle really began.
https://looksmax.org/threads/there-should-be-a-mogging-contest-to-keep-this-site-alive.6490/


----------



## kobecel (Jun 7, 2019)

Scc22 vs nibba mog battle


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jun 7, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Not the greatest but when @blackopstruecel
> Was banned but could still somehow post about his oneitis https://looksmax.org/threads/oneitis-is-eating-my-soul-away-right-now.1064/post-15524
> 
> All the old itsover posts,where its all the gymcels ganging up and telling him to lift and how being muscular is good and how they mog him and he just replies with "Nah kys"



its cause i like my oneitis so much that my lust ooverpowers the laws of the universe yet i still cant fuck her


----------



## Jojoba (Jun 8, 2019)

Did zesto come in the news or how did you know he went ER


----------



## AestheticPrince (Jun 8, 2019)

How could you forget the biggest blessing to this site, the reincarnation of the aesthetic prince as the most aesthetic curry ever created


----------



## mojopin (Jun 8, 2019)

Jojoba said:


> Did zesto come in the news or how did you know he went ER


Yes bro he killed a bunch of kids in a Japanese high school


----------



## AestheticPrince (Jun 8, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Yes bro he killed a bunch of kids in a Japanese high school


I'm gonna bite your spicy asshole


----------



## Socrates (Jun 8, 2019)

Over for doxedcels


----------



## Jojoba (Jun 8, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Yes bro he killed a bunch of kids in a Japanese high school


Is there a news article?


----------



## mojopin (Jun 8, 2019)

Jojoba said:


> Is there a news article?


Yes bro. @Insomniac @Ritalincel GTFIH look at this article I found


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 8, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Yes bro. @Insomniac @Ritalincel GTFIH look at this article I found
> View attachment 64574


I can imagine Zesto wielding a katana and slashing people in half for not getting his waifu tbh


----------



## dogtown (Jun 8, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Yes bro. @Insomniac @Ritalincel GTFIH look at this article I found
> View attachment 64574



Is this legit? JFL


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 8, 2019)

Jojoba said:


> Did zesto come in the news or how did you know he went ER


ya hmar


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 8, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> great thread, don’t kill yourself


Comical. XD


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jun 8, 2019)

I adore your writing style.

❤


----------



## Heirio (Jun 11, 2019)

Hnng I forgot how sexy Nibba's sister was


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 12, 2019)

Moments me. XD


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 12, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Hnng I forgot how sexy Nibba's sister was


Ugly af


----------



## mojopin (Jun 12, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Ugly af


Bro don’t bully my oneitis


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jun 12, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Bro don’t bully my oneitis


Ok I won't. 






But she's still ugly.


----------



## LegendOfIncel (Jun 14, 2019)

read did I not


----------



## HereForReasons (Jun 16, 2019)

￼balkan slayers meetup




Honorable mention 

Also free @badromance


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jun 17, 2019)

I Think the zesto part is fake, was researching about the attack and It was a 50 year old man Who did it, that or they confused zesto for a 50 year old man with that face either way pretty fuked up


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jun 17, 2019)

Number 6 :
When I commented on this thread


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 19, 2019)

Narcisocell said:


> I Think the zesto part is fake, was researching about the attack and It was a 50 year old man Who did it, that or they confused zesto for a 50 year old man with that face either way pretty fuked up


It's a cover up


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 22, 2019)

Moments me. XD


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 22, 2019)

Guessing you requested the ban.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 23, 2019)

over


----------



## Deleted member 999 (Jun 24, 2019)

Sniffles x Dankforce


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 24, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Moments me. XD


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jun 25, 2019)

mojopin said:


> @AstroSky threatens to sodomize a 15 year old boy @dogtown


Bhai, which thread?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 28, 2019)

JuicyAnimeTitties said:


> mojopin said:
> 
> 
> > @AstroSky threatens to sodomize a 15 year old boy @dogtown
> ...


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 9, 2019)

Titbots mental breakdown


----------

